# 5/17 Pinnacle, Newport, NH



## powbmps (May 17, 2010)

Went for a lunchtime ride in scenic Newport, NH.  The Pinnacle trails are nicely maintained, but the layout can be confusing for someone with no sense of direction.  

http://www.team-pinnacle.org/media/pdfs/ThePinnacle2008.pdf

That would be me.  I ended up on Rt. 11, but still managed to find my car.

Took Summer Street to Whip N Spur to Pinnacle Summit to Barton Woods (sweet downhill) to Baptist Bypass (not a good idea).

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/33647172

As luck would have it, a stick ended up in my derailer.  I'm no expert, but it seems to be bent.  Booo!


----------



## Trev (May 17, 2010)

Like the single track look on that first pic you posted...


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2010)

You should be able to bend the cage back, it doesn't look that bad. Also make sure the hanger is not bent. Those are not as easy to bend back and you may have to replace the hanger if bent.


----------

